# Now I Need A Watch To Put It In!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can I use the "R" word again? 

Picked up this new-old-stock ESA 9210 movement on eBay last week....the only new-old-stock one I have ever seen, and I've been looking for over 10 years. According to my website (!), only 21,000 were produced, although I'm not sure where I got that figure from. 

It is the only chronograph tuning fork movement ever produced and was used by Omega (Speedsonic), Certina (C-tronic), Longines (Ultronic) and a few others. It looks very similar to the common ESA 9162/4 (f300 etc) and some parts are interchangeable such as the coils, index wheel etc but this 9210 movement has an additional "layer" for the chronograph complication. How the engineers managed to design this additional layer for a std. ESA 9162 is nothing short of amazing in my view --- but it is pretty complicated.














































While I don't mind servicing the motor side (as shown above) --- it's the same as the f300 etc --- I have only ever fully dismantled the chrono layer once before and it took me several hours to understand how it worked and how to get it back together again :fear:. As a result, I took numerous photos of each layer from both sides....and these are shown below --- and these photos below do not even include the motor layer (tuning fork, electronics, coils etc)!










Enjoy! :yes:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting Paul.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

There's a scan of the German Omega service manual for the 9210 floating around on the web somewhere.

Have you found it? Think I've saved a copy on my laptop at home if you need it.

It's the usual 'scan of a photocopy' quality.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> There's a scan of the German Omega service manual for the 9210 floating around on the web somewhere. Have you found it? Think I've saved a copy on my laptop at home if you need it. It's the usual 'scan of a photocopy' quality.


Got it thanks Andy.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

What a great find Paul!

That chrono module scares the hell out of me though...i will do most things, but not that ;-)


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful.. Color me green! LOL


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can I use the "R" word again?
> 
> Picked up this new-old-stock ESA 9210 movement on eBay last week....the only new-old-stock one I have ever seen, *and I've been looking for over 10 years.*


Good things come to those who wait! Like me wating for a K-475 movement and dial (only I waited for 2 years)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

And there's a prime candidate for this on an auction site near you now.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ee by gum lad but that's a cracker! I'd like to see astep by step on the build please Paul? Superb.

Mike


----------

